# Proper Hip Movement



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought some of you might like to know the proper hip action. Although not everyone will agree with me on this I believe it provides better balance and torque on the right thigh. This permits a strong push with the right side forward and that is helpful for both swingers and hitters.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

good post and visual that is something along the lines of what i do.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with you for the most part. However, I think it's better if you try to minimize the hip rotation, on the backswing.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

agree with 300yards...more shoulder turn and less hip turn ...its like a spring thats twisting and it generates alot of power by the hips resisting against the shoulders turn so it wants to just unleash ...i'm sure theres a better way to put it


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Simply put, it's leverage. Your right, that lack of twisting from the hip rotation, and the lots of rotation from the shoulders, causes a lot of tension.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone know a good exercise that can be done in order to get the right hip twist.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I'm 54 yrs old, and have lost some flexablilty, so I have to work on it. I take a club, hold it across my chest, turn my feet in (pigeon toed) and SLOWLY turn (twist my shoulders/chest) and try and put the club over my rear foot. The reason I stand pigeon toed, is this acts as a governor for my hip turn (restricts it). I hold that position for 10 seconds and then twist the other way. Now in my swing, I try and copy what Hogan says in his book, the Modern fundementals of golf, in regards to foot placement. Rear foot perpendicular to my target line (again to restrict my hip movement) and my front foot splayed about 1/4 turn. Hogan does a good job in explaining why he suggests you set your feet in this manner. Now, as I get older (and lose flexability), I may turn my rear foot out a bit, to allow for a little more hip turn.
Note: I use a lot of leg drive for my power, and use the ground to aid me, but that's just my swing, your milage may vary.


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree that a full shoulder turn is needed, but I'd be careful about trying to restrict hip turn and increase shoulder turn. I find with my students who attempt this that they are more proned to swing accross their bodies on the forward swing. This of course makes for an outside in swing.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

idk its just something i have been taught...but i wouldn't recommend the avg golfer to do it. Its a very straining on the back unless you workout your back muscles. So for the recreational golfer i wouldn't suggest..turn those hips so it frees up some of that tension.

distance isn't really that big of a concern for the average golfer. But since i play alot of amatuer tourney's where i'm know playing courses over 7000 yards i need that lil extra distance that tension gives me.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, it is a bit of a strain..but understand that there is always going to be some hip rotation,having none, is almost impossible.. I try to turn as little as I can. Like Foster, It's just something I have developed over the years I have played, and I think it is partly responsible for the distance I get. I gotta say though, it puts more strain on my left shoulder, than my back though.

About the outside in swing. If you turn all the way, on your downswing, you shouldn't have a problem with this.


----------

